# Samsung galaxy fit unboxing+mini review



## Nipun (Sep 24, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy fit, my father's latest purchase was with for unboxing and about an hour after that so I decided to give it a "mini-review".
*Cost:* Rs. 10,000
*Display:* QVGA, 8.41cm TFT LCD
*Camera:* 5MP

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00273.JPG
_The box_
The box is little long than others.

On cutting seal and opening flap/cover, this phone is revealed, packed in plastic.
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00274.JPG

After removing the cardboard under the phone, the accessories are revealed.

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00276.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00275.JPG
_A 2GB microSD card with microSD-to-SD adapter.. thats something new I have seen to come with a mobile.._

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00277.JPG
_The earphones, pouch/cover and regular manuals._

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00278.JPG
_The battery was "hidden" in side of box.. , but it was not difficult to pull out the battery._

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00280.JPG
_The data cable and charger on other side of box._

The plastic laminations on phone are not of good quality.. I was trying to remove back cover of the phone when the plastic of back got removed completely and front plastic started to get off! Although these plastics are not of much use, but I like to keep them on the phone atleast for 1 day after purchase 
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00281.JPG

The Optimus one is little thinner than this one.
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00286.JPG
_On left: Optimus one Right: Galaxy Fit_

The pattern on back side(battery cover) of the device is very nice:
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00293.JPG

I also like the way USB port is revealed. The cover slides out instead of popping out, which is how micro SD slot is revealed..
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00294.JPG

The phone has one physical button and two touchpad buttons:
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00295.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00297.JPG

There's no backlight for buttons, but the touch is very responsive!
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00298.JPG

The app tray shows applications in different screens..
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00299.JPG

Another good point is that the phone has swype installed, but there is no default android keyboard.. but who uses it, there are lot of keyboards in market 
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00300.JPG

The phone can have upto 7 home screens:
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00301.JPG

To test the sound quality, I had no song in the phone so I decided to run FM:
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00303.JPG
I first connected my HD 408 with these phones, but the quality was not good. The sound quality here was 5/10, whereas on O1 sound quality is 7/10.

The FM app automatically detects the name of FM and the song playing.. but its not always correct...
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00304.JPG

It has an auto-rotation option on task tray, which when disabled locks view in portrait mode.
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00308.JPG

The device is very fingerprint friendly, but a nice screen gaurd can help in this..

The earphones looks nice..
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00313.JPG
It also comes with different connectors.. or whatever they are called 
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00314.JPG

But these only "look" nice, when I listened to FM using this, the voice was even crappier than earlier! This time its 4/10!

The speaker is also located in rear, which makes the sound from speakers really low.. To listen songs at full volume,  you will need to keep it with screen side below, which can harm the screen..

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00283.JPG

It takes really much time to power on the phone, but turns off really fast. Also, the phone is loaded with some nice applications like a file manager and a quick office. I was about to post pics taken from its camera, and I even transferred the images to laptop using Bluetooth but it looked very slow and after a minute showed that file has been successfully sent, but I did not receive any file on laptop..  I didn't try to send the file again, my one-hour time was over so will try this some other day.. 

*Conclusion:*
This is a nice phone, which lacks in some features like sound. This is a nice phone for people going to use it for non-multimedia purposes like making calls(didn't test it), texting etc. For those who want to play games, listen to songs, watch movies and do all things mentioned for Galaxy fit, then under 10k Optimus one is much better.., but O1 lacks a nice camera and battery life.. so its almost a tie 
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/Phone/DSC00283.JPG

I hope you like this review.. please post your views about the review or Samsung Galaxy fit..


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 25, 2011)

funny things about samsung/GF:
1. microsd card with adapter.
2. hidden battery :maha-rofl:
3. screen guard with all sort of ads printed over it :face-palm:

& no backlight for the capacitive buttons? :mega-shocker:

btw nicely put together Nipun  expecting a Fit vs O1 from you, if your dad allows.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 25, 2011)

Firstly congrats on your new phone. 

Sorry to hear about the sound quality. Hope you find a sweet spot somewhere. Why give it a thumbs down?

Nice pictorial preview.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 25, 2011)

Sam said:


> funny things about samsung/GF:
> 1. microsd card with adapter.
> 2. hidden battery :maha-rofl:
> 3. screen guard with all sort of ads printed over it :face-palm:
> ...


Yes, these things are funny! But the battery is not totally hidden.. Its placed in such a way and in such a position that its difficult to find it in first sight.. 



> btw nicely put together Nipun  expecting a Fit vs O1 from you, if your dad allows.



Thanks! My exams are over now and this phone will be with me for another day, so I will try to do a comparison too.. 



Sarath said:


> Firstly congrats on your new phone.


This is not my phone, its my dad's phone...  Not much difference, though; its going to be with me only when dad will be at home..hehe!



> Sorry to hear about the sound quality. Hope you find a sweet spot somewhere. Why give it a thumbs down?
> 
> Nice pictorial preview.


Thanks again!
And that sound quality is not a serious issue, as my father is not going to use it for listening music at all!! I gave it a thumbs down because this phone is not what I thought it will be, after viewing many specifications online.. And comparing to Optimus One, which costs 9k-9.5k, this is not VFM also...

Another thing that I forgot to add, the pouch that comes with the device is not very good.. It can last for a few weeks, but its very tight for Galaxy fit to fit in it. Even a small movement of phone(mainly when you take out phone) can cause the power/unlock button to press..

And when clicking photos, you need to reduce the resolution in order to zoom!!


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 25, 2011)

Nipun said:


> And when clicking photos, you need to reduce the resolution in order to zoom!!



AFAIK, zooming with a camera with digital zoom reduces the resolution. so Fit uses the reverse.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 25, 2011)

Sam said:


> AFAIK, zooming with a camera with digital zoom reduces the resolution. so Fit uses the reverse.


I didn't know that...


----------



## Tenida (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice review.Small bro.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 28, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Nice review.Small bro.


Thanks a lot!  

And you have that quote in your sig?!


----------



## Tenida (Sep 28, 2011)

yeah....hehehe.


----------

